# Strawberry Planters



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

So, just like Masterjer, I had a planter box on my Honey-do list today. It's certainly no fine woodworking, but I think it looks relatively nice, especially with the amount of time/money that went into them.

Used cedar fencing from big orange. There's a piece of pvc with holes drilled through it in the center that is used for watering. The holes are 2" round, and only on the 2 sides shown. There is a wider base, but I covered it with gravel and soil to help keep it planted down.

I made 2 of them (one is out front so not in the photo), and together they are currently holding 45 strawberry plants.










The other plants is the garlic that I put in last fall. I think there is something like 40 heads of garlic in that 2'x4' planter.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks very nice. You gotta love those cedar boards from big orange. I think I paid about $1.79 a piece for the 5' boards. 

I've never seen a box like that. I bet it looks even better when it's full if strawberries.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Masterjer said:


> Looks very nice. You gotta love those cedar boards from big orange. I think I paid about $1.79 a piece for the 5' boards. I've never seen a box like that. I bet it looks even better when it's full if strawberries.


Yeah the boards here are the 6'ers for $1.88 a piece. Add in a 10' piece of PVC and some soil that was on sale for $2.00 per cubic foot and it's a cheap way to go. I used a total of $14 worth of soil, $30 worth of boards, and $3 for a piece of PVC for 2 containers.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

JMartel said:


> So, just like Masterjer, I had a planter box on my Honey-do list today. It's certainly no fine woodworking, but I think it looks relatively nice, especially with the amount of time/money that went into them. Used cedar fencing from big orange. There's a piece of pvc with holes drilled through it in the center that is used for watering. The holes are 2" round, and only on the 2 sides shown. There is a wider base, but I covered it with gravel and soil to help keep it planted down. I made 2 of them (one is out front so not in the photo), and together they are currently holding 45 strawberry plants. The other plants is the garlic that I put in last fall. I think there is something like 40 heads of garlic in that 2'x4' planter.


I'm curious....the PVC down the middle...? How does that dispense the water?


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Pauley said:


> I'm curious....the PVC down the middle...? How does that dispense the water?


PVC is drilled a bunch of times so the water escapes throughout the tower.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Now that is a cool idea. Do you finish the wood with anything or leave it raw? Also, how do you get the strawberry plants into the holes???


----------



## Bulino1 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Well done!*

What a great idea. Well done!



JMartel said:


> So, just like Masterjer, I had a planter box on my Honey-do list today. It's certainly no fine woodworking, but I think it looks relatively nice, especially with the amount of time/money that went into them.
> 
> Used cedar fencing from big orange. There's a piece of pvc with holes drilled through it in the center that is used for watering. The holes are 2" round, and only on the 2 sides shown. There is a wider base, but I covered it with gravel and soil to help keep it planted down.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Now that is a cool idea. Do you finish the wood with anything or leave it raw? Also, how do you get the strawberry plants into the holes???


Left it raw cedar. I don't want anything leeching into the soil. 

Basically you fill it with soil to just below the first hole, place the strawberries in the first holes, then add soil till you get to the second hole, add plants, etc.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's a brilliant work! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you show how you made the base? I would like to try making a couple of these this weekend.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

All I did for the base was just take the cutoffs and screw them into the bottom. Then buried it. They were about 14" long, so I screwed them in and then cut them flush with each other.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

So there ISN'T a flat bottom?

The approx. 14" long cut offs were screwed in VERTICALLY and then buried to give SUPPORT?

The dirt in planter touches the ground dirt?

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## gabeleon (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to sit them on my patio. May have to come up with a good base.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> So there ISN'T a flat bottom?
> 
> The approx. 14" long cut offs were screwed in VERTICALLY and then buried to give SUPPORT?
> 
> ...


No, horizontally. There is a flat bottom. Yes the dirt in the planter touches the ground dirt. The 14" cutoffs close up the open box area a bit though.


----------

